# Blue Crowntails



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm still trying to get a good flaring photo of the boy, but he has a lot of tail and i think I'm seeing characteristics of dual ray, even if not great quality. It would help if he would flare for the camera  I got him at the same place I got Cocoa. The female looks like she has one black ray and her tail 'branches', or do all the CT females look like that? [her eye is fine, glass was dirty]


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Wow, you have lovely fish! I love the halfmoon in the 3rd picture!! The black part on the female's caudal fin could be fin rot, keep an eye on it and see if it gets any worse. If it doesn't, then it's probably just natural coloring =)


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> Wow, you have lovely fish! I love the halfmoon in the 3rd picture!! The black part on the female's caudal fin could be fin rot, keep an eye on it and see if it gets any worse. If it doesn't, then it's probably just natural coloring =)


Thanks, I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

He is very full of fin..lol. can't wait for a full flare. The female is great. I love the ladies


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

mountaintrout said:


> He is very full of fin..lol. can't wait for a full flare. The female is great. I love the ladies


I think he looks like he's got his tail, and someone elses too. I got him at crazy critters the same day a brought home Cocoa. I am planning a secret, undercover investigation to find out who they get their bettas from. When i went there to ask if they could find a boy like Cocoa for me, and a black crowntail, they only had about 5 in clean water and swimming around like they were interested. They were all doubletail.


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

wow nice one


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope you find out who they buy from...I can't wait


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

these are beautiful!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

That little girl is adorable! I hope thats not fin rot, that would be kinda cool if that one branch was black lol


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> That little girl is adorable! I hope thats not fin rot, that would be kinda cool if that one branch was black lol


I don't think its fin rot, it hasn't gotten any worse, or better and she is active and eating good. She's ready. he's not. I took her out, and then he started bubble-nesting again.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

bettakong said:


> wow nice one


oops, got excited again seeing your black betta, he is nice!
Since mountaintrout showed me what a CT dual ray is, I think I'm in fishy love.


----------



## MoonyTonight (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice. Reminds me of mine


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

MoonyTonight said:


> Very nice. Reminds me of mine


I love CT best, and deltas. Is that your betta in your avatar? Do you have anymore pictures of him? and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

welcome. cts are my love. and im looking for a black dual ray or a black single...not so muchthe single, but if anyone finds me one that would be great!


----------



## MoonyTonight (Dec 9, 2011)

roadplug said:


> I love CT best, and deltas. Is that your betta in your avatar? Do you have anymore pictures of him? and welcome to the forum.


Yes that's mine  I don't have that many pictures of him. I guess I should start taking some more.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*My blue crowntails*

Just thought I'd share shots of my male and female blue crowntails 
Ross is my oldest betta (since the passing of Chandler). He's in the middle of my 20G diviced 3 ways. I spoil him a little. He has the middle (almost) 10G all to himself (mostly since I just removed one of the dividers after I took Sawyer out. )

My girl is Ana Lucia. she has more of a grey body with blue fins. I thought she was going to be my alpha when I first set up the sorority, but Rose has shown that more than her


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> Just thought I'd share shots of my male and female blue crowntails
> Ross is my oldest betta (since the passing of Chandler). He's in the middle of my 20G diviced 3 ways. I spoil him a little. He has the middle (almost) 10G all to himself (mostly since I just removed one of the dividers after I took Sawyer out. )
> 
> My girl is Ana Lucia. she has more of a grey body with blue fins. I thought she was going to be my alpha when I first set up the sorority, but Rose has shown that more than her


Oh such pretty blue fishes! Have u let them spawn? I like the killed of the darker bodies. Thanks for sharing their pics


----------

